# offshore spinning reels



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Looking to buy some new offshore spinning reels. Looking at the new penn ssv's, the daiwa saltist, and the new saragosa sw. Had fished the previous saragosa models pretty hard and had a couple have the anti reverse go out. Will be using them primarily duties cobia season and then the occasional kings, amberjack, tuna and whatever else. What's everyone else's opinion ?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What size reels were you using, and what kind of drag were you using to make the anti fail?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

JMO can't go wrong with the ssv spinfishers or battles for the price.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Anything with adequate capacity to Cobia fish with 30lb. That anti-reverse went out under normal pressure Cobia fishing. Probably around 10lbs drag


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you or your buddy service the reel and put oil on the anti reverse bearing? Excessive oil or grease will cause them to give. I blew up several Saragosa's but that was from jigging Aj's not normal drag use on tough fish. Take a look at the new Spheros SW reels. My Spheros 1st and 2nd generations have all been flawless, including jigging jacks.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

It was the first year we fished them so they were brand new out of the box. They only were used for cobia fishing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They are by in large a great reel. I have heard of very few failures outside of mine coming unglued while jigging.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks lobster man. But I'm assuming you also had the F generation saragosa ? I was trying to get some first hand opinion's on the new SW models


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The SW's I do not have. I just personally can't stand Penn any more.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The new Penn drags blow goats. Very easy to f up.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with the daiwa statist ?


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

I own every one of those reels. And you really can't go wrong with any of those reels 

For the Money the SSV is a hard reel to beat. I have a 5500 that i use for kings and so far it has not failed me. Reel feels like a really solid durable reel and it held roughly 500yd of 30# PP.

Saragosa SW: I have the 8000 that i just got that i was planning on cobia fising with. Have not caught any cobias on it yet, but i have caught AJs and the drag was really smooth. The older Saragosa's have been a proven reel and I have heard nothing but good things about the SWs. Heres a review on SOL about the reel and it looks pretty promising http://www.stripersonline.com/t/914564/inside-the-new-saragosa-10000-sw-way-too-many-pictures

For the Saltist, I have the 6500 loaded with 80# Braid. I bought it with upgraded drag washers and have almost had the rod yanked out of my hand more than once from fishing too high of drag. Although the 6500 is geared a little high for jigging and a little over kill for the gulf it has so far been a nice solid reel with really smooth drag.


----------



## fishnfool659 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a Penn SSV 6500 and Quantum Cabo PTSD 80 that I've used for the last 6 months or so. I'm impressed with both reels as they seem really solid and well built. The Cabo's drag system is insanely smooth and the titanium bail system is one of the best made. This reel is a beast that pulls over 50 lbs. of drag pressure...which has been benchmarked as legitimate by Alan Hawk in his review. One issue I haven't noticed is any anti-reverse back play that was mentioned in review. Perhaps that issue was fixed after Alan's review? I would like to say the bail is fail-proof but I have noticed that when engaged in certain positions it does not seem to open properly. However, it is pretty smooth nonetheless and does not snap shut when stressed under casting loads like some reels. However, still not a big fan of the corrosion resistant finish...which was an issue I had with the previous (silver) model. It seems to scratch and chip rather easily...don't know yet about any corrosion issues as I clean well after use and see no signs so far. The other notable improvement is the weight of this reel compared to predecessor...much lighter around 24 oz. Overall it's a pretty impressive piece of equipment at its price point.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

The Saltist 4500 is great. I've caught small AJ's, kings, etc., and battled sharks and tarpon. Drag is smooth and the reel has held up very well. The Saragosa SW 6000 is great for a lighter reel; the drag is about as smooth as I have seen. I also have a Saragosa SW 10k, but haven't caught anything that would give it a workout.


----------



## jakenbake (Jun 30, 2013)

follow up for this thread. I'm new to offshore fishing and was looking for a reel to catch jacks, snapper, etc. I have been leaning towards the quantum cabo 60ptsd and wanted feedback. the rod I have atm is a shimano saguaro 7' and was wondering if that'd be a good pairing. if not I'm open to suggestions? I have also read good things about the fin-nor lt100 reel if anyone has opinions on that. if I'm on the wrong path here. reel and rod sizes general info would be appreciated. not looking to spend an arm and a leg as I'll be leaving the area in December.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted




JoeZ said:


> The new Penn drags blow goats. Very easy to f up.


The ht-100's on what reels? How did they mess up on you?


----------

